

‘FreedomBox’ Is in Danger of an Early Death - bootload
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/06/freedombox/all/

======
swdunlop
"That is turnkey privacy. It’s turnkey anonymity. It’s turnkey security."

These are three things that are not offered as "turnkey" for a reason. They
have serious usability impacts and in all but the most disruptive
configurations tend to be incomplete and leaky. Trying to provide them in a
magic appliance is either dangerous or improbable.

------
StacyC
I don’t think I fully understand exactly what the FreedomBox does, but I hope
it or something like it finds its way to market. Seems there would be an
enormous demand for something that helps with online privacy if it is marketed
well and is fairly easy to use for the average person.

~~~
bootload
_"... I don’t think I fully understand exactly what the FreedomBox does ..."_

It's about control of your sever logs & anonymity.

If you control your own server & sever logs you control who can see them. This
pre-supposes you have anonymous access to the Internet. If someone wants to
_legally_ gain access, they have to get a subpoena.

You can't control logs and to a lesser extent your anonymity if you are a
_"client"_.

------
biomechanica
How can I get involved with contributing to this project? I believe in the
cause, I just can't do much programming yet.

Edit: Never mind, I found it under contribute on their site...

~~~
Joeboy
<http://wiki.debian.org/FreedomBox#Want_to_contribute_.3F> , to save anybody
else having to look. At a glance, it all looks rather vague. If anybody's
involved and wants to identify any particular bottlenecks, that would be
welcome.

------
shimsham
My mom don't know didly about servers (they work in a cafe and bring you
food?) and logs (you burn them on a fire?) but she does know that her post
should be private, that her taxes be private and that facebook and google
should be able to find her whenever she checks a message.

she doesn't want some dissident sharing her Internet connection even tho she
sympathizes, because she doesn't know what they'll be downloading.

she doesn't care about navigating the freedombox interface cos she has enough
problems navigating the mall.

my mom represents the market, not her geeky daughter. her geeky daughter loves
all this talk about proxytau and encrypt but let's not make this into a VHS
recorder.

------
bootload
the background to the freedom box can be found in this talk _"Freedom in The
Cloud"_ , by Eben Moglen at NYU 2010Feb05 ~
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOEMv0S8AcA>

